# Reset windows after battery change on Eos 2ltr FSi



## Wurz68 (Jun 8, 2008)

I've just had the battery changed and one of the problems is that the drivers door window will drop the required amount to clear the seal when opening, but when closing will not go up to latch in the seal. I have to go round to the passenger side, pull the window switch to close the drivers window that final quarter inch. When closing the passenger door it's window closes up fine. I read somwhere there is a procedure to "reset" the windows - anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

You can indeed reset all of your windows. There is a section in the owner's manual that walks you through the whole thing. I don't recall what the procedure was but I remember that it was ridiculously simple.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, its something like go all the way down, go all the way up a few times. note that if you do this with the car off it thinks you are waiting to go out and it won't go up that last bit till you open the door and close it again......you can also try the all down and all up with the key from the outside.....i find it just as easy to play instead of read :laugh:


----------

